
Wi-Fi Turns Arizona Bus Ride Into a Rolling Study Hall - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/12/education/12bus.html?hp
======
sumeeta
Is anyone else a little weirded out by this? It seems wrong that these kids
are sitting quietly on their MacBooks instead of socializing while they're all
together on a school bus.

Is the Internet really that necessary for doing schoolwork? Why did that kid
need Internet connectivity for GarageBand?

My real question: Why is sitting on Facebook for an hour _better_ for kids
than socializing with their peers?

~~~
cracki
well, it seems to be neccessary, or they'd have been using laptops before the
wifi.

you think high school is all about socializing, happiness and pancakes? have
you ever been in one? have you already forgotten how it is? it's fighting and
ruckus every time kids have free time and no work or toys.

don't get me wrong, the kids are still making a ruckus with the wifi. they're
just doing it by typing. that's quiet, slower, not as immediate, not prone to
escalation (getting your ass kicked over nothing).

~~~
sumeeta
Heh, I think we mostly agree. My real concern is that I'm not sure school bus
wifi really does much to save kids from brain-rotting.

------
az
Wow, wish I had this when I was growing up.

Hopefully they provide power outlets for the laptops.

~~~
kerringtonx
Me too! This is pretty cool

~~~
az
the power outlets will have to be waterproof though, or with plastic
covers.... I remember them cleaning down busses with a hose

------
cracki
kinda obvious now that it's implemented, right? i mean... kids know they're
wasting time by just sitting in a bus for hours and doing nothing else.
homework got to be done anyway, so why not use the time now and have more free
time in the evening?

> “We’re being stalked by a rainbow!” Jerod said.

:)

